# Did I accidentally destroy my lawn with 0-0-46? How much burn potential, as I doubled it!



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

I miscalculated the amount of 0-0-46 Potassium Sulfate that I put down today on my KBG. It was only about 74 degrees today, but I foolishly miscalculated the amount being applied (and then sensed I had used about 8000 sq. ft. worth of the 0-0-46 on 3000 sq. ft. of turf). It was extremely well "watered in" but geez, I more than doubled it!
This is considered "slow-released and polymer coated" if that helps me at all. :shock:

Do I have much chance of getting out of this without my turf being burned to a crisp?&#128293;

Thanks for advice.


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

I guess I will answer my own question, 24 hours after put down. No signs of any damage, but after doing a lot of research on the topic of over-doing Potassium sulfate, I may make extra effort to supplement (a) nitrogen, (b)magnesium, and (c)manganese, which excess Potassium can hamper.

Still inviting comments on this topic.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

How much lb per 1k


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

ABC123 said:


> How much lb per 1k


Maybe 3 lbs.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

You'll be fine. No need to add anything, just proceed as if nothing happened.


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> You'll be fine. No need to add anything, just proceed as if nothing happened.


Thanks! 
Well, my potash level is likely not "Low" anymore.
I have (very slightly loamy)sand.


----------

